# Where can I find a Adria Matrix 680SP?



## daykinjones (Jun 9, 2009)

Considering buying the Matrix 680SP but we are having considerable difficulty finding a dealership with one in stock so we can make a final decision. We live in Plymouth. Any suggestions? 

Any comments on the actual van would also be appreciated.


----------

